# Möchte keine Speicherung von Einträgen



## Bumblebee (25. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man es verhindern könnte, dass bestimmte Einträge gespeichert werden (z. B. halbe oder ganze eingegebene Internetadressen bei google).
Das nervt nämlich, weil er sich auch die falschen Einträge merkt.

Welche Einstellung muss man dafür ändern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. März 2004)

Falls du den IE meinst, kannst du das deaktivieren unter:

Extras>Internetoptionen>Inhalt>Autovervollständigen


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2004)

*das hilft nicht*

Hallo!
Das habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber er hat immer noch die ganzen falschen Internetadressen gespeichert, wie z. B. ww.google.de.
SIe wurden leider noch nicht gelöscht.


----------



## hoizwurm (25. März 2004)

Also wenns dir was hilft, geh einfach auf den falschen link und einfach "ent" drücken, dann ist der einzelne Eintrag weg.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------

